# The search for the Entwives



## Will Whitfoot (Oct 1, 2017)

I have seen three! My avatar shows me encountering one several years ago. That is a genuine unretouched photograph! All seemed to be sleeping, and the one pictured has since disappeared. But they are out there. I encourage people to post photos if they come across any! I have more pictures... once I can figure out how to post them.

This one was the first... and got me to start really looking!


Several years later I ran across this one, in a remote part of the Arkansas Ozarks.


And finally just last year, this one, right on a popular marked hiking trail.


So clearly, some of the Entwives made it into the Ozark mountains... has anybody seen them anywhere else?


----------



## Azrubêl (Oct 4, 2017)

Interesting, how do you interpret these experiences?


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Oct 4, 2017)

There seems to be some "crossover" between Middle-earth and this place we call the "real-world". Perhaps the reason the Ents cannot find the Entwives in Middle-earth is because they came here!


----------



## Azrubêl (Oct 4, 2017)

Will Whitfoot said:


> There seems to be some "crossover" between Middle-earth and this place we call the "real-world". Perhaps the reason the Ents cannot find the Entwives in Middle-earth is because they came here!



Ah, contact with the Faerie. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 11, 2018)

In the time since this was first posted, entwives crossed the Great Divide and wound up in the Pacific Northwest. This one was found just a couple of years ago ...


----------

